# Fallout 4



## Enforcer Productions (Jul 24, 2017)

Any fans of Fallout 4?

Got it for Christmas last year, and I personally really like it!


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm a huge fan. I think it's fantastic. The sheer detail of the setting is amazing. I love the way you can wander into a deserted house and see a story that's happened there from the objects you find lying around. It's got great characters and a very good sense of humour.

The aspect I like best is the visual design. I make quite a lot of models and I've been building a town somewhat inspired by Diamond City for a skirmish boardgame called Necromunda. I bought Bethesda's art book off ebay (well worth a look) and it's really interesting to see what they came up with.


----------

